
why was my comment deleted? (how did you answer final question on YC application) - juwo

======
juwo
replying to user 'rms',

"all things" == Universe

I see that the entire thread has been deleted. why??????

~~~
pg
At worst a bug. Can you at least give me the parent url?

~~~
juwo
I do not see the thread any more in my comments list. The entire thread has
been deleted. Perhaps the programmer has also decided to become a censor?

"jawad?" had said that galaxies make him sad, then there was a conversation
between randallsquared, rms and myself.

I last replied yesterday. I see it is deleted today.

~~~
pg
Can you tell me _something_ that will help me find some parent of this? Just
give me the url of the nearest thing up the tree that isn't "deleted."

No one can delete a comment thread except me, and I never have. Possibly this
is a bug, but probably not.

~~~
mattjaynes
To help out, this is the comment in question:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=13191>

on this thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=8123>

However, everything looks fine. All the comments are right there from my view.
I'm guessing EBKAC ;)

